# Beams question



## steelartsa (Feb 22, 2018)

Another noob question I'm afraid.......

I just ordered some beans from Rave and they were delivered a couple of days later with a roast date the day after the order. Looks like they did as the ad said and roasted to order. Rave recommend resting the beans for 10-12 days from roast date for espresso but to use them within a month. That leaves a window of just over 2 weeks. Now I live on my own and drink approx 2-3 cups/day so I doubt I'll finish them in the recommended time. Is it okay to freeze half of them? I notice some folks are against it but others say it's okay and that it even mellows the flavour. I really don't want to be drinking stale coffee but neither do I want to be chucking beans away if I can help it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

people advocate all sorts of things. the advice on the bag is ballpark and flexible. what beans are they as lighter beans generally do not need as long to rest. I have airtight containers and never use them. a 500 gm bag lasts me a little over a week and I simply put beans into the hopper, stickman clothes peg on the bag and dont worry. I am not a super taster as some claim to be but thats the way i do things


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you do freeze make sure they are in something airtight. You don't want moisture in there!

We use a vac sealer and freeze about 7-10 days post roast so when I take them out I can start using them. Just my preference


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rave use a Loring Coffee Roaster. I'd seen one other roaster in the US using one that suggested they develop a little more slowly after roast than some other types of roaster, so it's potentially good to go with there recommendation.

I'd imagine if you think you'd get them all used within about 5 weeks then it's likely fine to just leave them out but as said if freezing make sure they're well sealed up so protected from moisture and freezer burn type things etc. I've frozen vacuum sealed beans and tried them several months later with good results to my taste.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Rave use a Loring Coffee Roaster. I'd seen one other roaster in the US using one that suggested they develop a little more slowly after roast than some other types of roaster, so it's potentially good to go with there recommendation.
> 
> I'd imagine if you think you'd get them all used within about 5 weeks then it's likely fine to just leave them out but as said if freezing make sure they're well sealed up so protected from moisture and freezer burn type things etc. I've frozen vacuum sealed beans and tried them several months later with good results to my taste.


That does seem to be the general consensus when using a Loring Roaster - Keen Coffee in Holland use one too, and they say you should rest their beans for minimum of 10 days.


----------



## steelartsa (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys it's very much appreciated. I'm not a connoisseur of coffee (and I'm not necessarily after the 'god shot') but I do know what I like.

At the moment I'm using a 50/50 mix of Sainsbury's Espresso and Aldi Italian beans and it makes a very nice long black but it's definitely lacking something. In desperation I bought some beans from Cafe Nero and wish I'd saved my 4 quid. Very disappointing. They say it's the same as the beans they use in-store but I reckon they're old beans. The crema is very thin and my own supermarket blend kicks it into next week.

So now I'm really longing for my Rave beans to mature so I can hopefully have a great cup of coffee. The ones I got are Sumatra Tano Batak and it's wait and see as to whether or not I like it. The price was good and the service excellent so I'm hoping that I'll find something I like in their range even if this one isn't particularly to my liking.

I'm liking the vacuum seal idea. I have a machine so will try and get some small bags. I guess they'll last longer in the freezer as there is no air getting to them and there's no freezer burn to worry about?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

If it was me as an experiment I would start using them as soon as you've run out, and note how the flavours develop and mature and then degrade. (And in future buy in good time to allow them to rest)

They will be very lively to begin with, and you'll need to play with the grind as they develop, but it's all good learning experience.

Personally I wouldn't drink before the ten days, but would drink for around 6 weeks post roast without too much loss of taste.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Missy said:


> If it was me as an experiment I would start using them as soon as you've run out, and note how the flavours develop and mature and then degrade. (And in future buy in good time to allow them to rest)
> 
> They will be very lively to begin with, and you'll need to play with the grind as they develop, but it's all good learning experience.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't drink before the ten days, but would drink for around 6 weeks post roast without too much loss of taste.


This is best practice! listen to @Missy


----------

